# Yahoo Scam



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2009)

http://security.yahoo.com/


> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Yahoo Security                    Center[/SIZE][/FONT]*                                                                                                                                                                                                     [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Use this form to place or update credit/debit card information on your yahoo account. Your information is protected by industry* standart *encrypted SSL. When you place your credit/debit card on file with Yahoo, Yahoo will attempt to authorize your card. If your credit/debit card company approves our authorization request it will appear on your Account Status. *Failed to Update Your Credit/Debit Information will be in result of immediate suspension of your account. *Yahoo - Security Team. To ensure that your service is not interrupted, please update your billing information today  by clicking                    here.[/SIZE][/FONT]                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Or contact                    Yahoo Member Services Team. We're available 24 hours a day, 7                    days a week.
> If you have recently updated your billing information, please                    disregard this message as we are processing the changes you                    have made.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]

Got this in my Yahoo mail account... they must think I'm extra special stupid or something.... writing to Yahoo doesn't help but something for folks to be on the look out for. 
The bolded lines are either spelling mistakes and/or scare tactics... 
I don't even have a bank account which is why I KNOW this is a scam 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, now I have a safe place to keep my Credit Card Number so I can give it to that poor Doctor in Zimbabwe that needs my help and back account to get his money out of the country 


Sheeesh, it never ceases to amaze me 

Thanks Caver


----------



## Kreth (Feb 20, 2009)

Have some fun with it. Login on the fake site with a bogus account. I used username: ****spammers, and pwd: ****you. 
It all goes into a database to be used later in a hack attempt, and if enough people poison the db with bogus info, the scammer will have to trash it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 20, 2009)

Sadly, some people are that stupid.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow the IRS just sent me an e-mail saying that I can get a $650 refund on my credit card. All I have to do is send them all my data and card number to get it.

I didnt know the IRS had a Yahoo e-mail account...cant wait to get my money.


----------



## crushing (Feb 20, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Have some fun with it. Login on the fake site with a bogus account. I used username: ****spammers, and pwd: ****you.
> It all goes into a database to be used later in a hack attempt, and if enough people poison the db with bogus info, the scammer will have to trash it.


 
I'm glad to see I'm in good company when it comes to doing these things.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Have some fun with it. Login on the fake site with a bogus account. I used username: ****spammers, and pwd: ****you.
> It all goes into a database to be used later in a hack attempt, and if enough people poison the db with bogus info, the scammer will have to trash it.


Well I'd do it but when I replied with a very nasty reply I got spammed like crazy... thankfully it was on my Yahoo account (which is used for that purpose and whenever I browse a site and it asks for my e-mail addy) and not on my personal account located somewhere else.


----------



## Dao (Feb 25, 2009)

This isn't the first time.  There used to a web page where it looked like yahoo email login page but it wasn't.  The person would get your login and password for your email.  If you use the yahoo verifaction seal this would prevent this kind of crap.

http://security.yahoo.com/article.html?aid=2006102507


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 26, 2009)

Dao said:


> This isn't the first time. There used to a web page where it looked like yahoo email login page but it wasn't. The person would get your login and password for your email. If you use the yahoo verifaction seal this would prevent this kind of crap.
> 
> http://security.yahoo.com/article.html?aid=2006102507


 

There was an ebay scam running for a while that worked the same way.  They had a duplicate of the ebay login page so they could capture your information.  Always pays to be careful and make sure you're going to the actual site.

Today's good news is that I've just won the French lottery.  As soon as the funds are wired into my account, you're all invited to the party!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Today's good news is that I've just won the French lottery.  As soon as the funds are wired into my account, you're all invited to the party!


Could I have a portion of it? ... I mean gee... if you won once you're sure to win again!! :uhyeah:


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 26, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Could I have a portion of it? ... I mean gee... if you won once you're sure to win again!! :uhyeah:


 

No problem Caver.  I'll just have you wire your account information to my new financial advisor, Mr. Nyhgwouteo.  He's guarenteed to triple our money in only 60 days.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> No problem Caver.  I'll just have you wire your account information to my new financial advisor, Mr. Nyhgwouteo.  He's guarenteed to triple our money in only 60 days.


Well that's the problem... don't have an "account" at all ... so you'll just have to money order the funds to me... THEN I'll set up an account and THEN I'll just... think about sending it to the guy with the funny name.


----------

